# Comment brancher un écran externe sur un power book?



## Lanto (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un power book g4 qui a un problème d'écran et mon soucis c'est que quand je banche un écran externe sur le port dvi,déjà je ne vois pas
l'icône mac qui tourne au démarrage et surtout quand il arrive sur le bureau il m'affiche que ma photo de fond d'écran mais pas les icônes du bureau,
alors que sur l'écran du portable je les vois toutes (même si c'est à peine visible) et je n'ai pas la main.
Comment faire pour tout faire apparaître sur l'écran externe?
Merci.​


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mai 2008)

Lanto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un power book g4 qui a un problème d'écran et mon soucis c'est que quand je banche un écran externe sur le port dvi,déjà je ne vois pas
> l'icône mac qui tourne au démarrage et surtout quand il arrive sur le bureau il m'affiche que ma photo de fond d'écran mais pas les icônes du bureau,
> alors que sur l'écran du portable je les vois toutes (même si c'est à peine visible) et je n'ai pas la main.
> ...



Salut,

il faut que tu ailles dans les Préférences Système -> Moniteur. Et tu coches "recopie vidéo".


----------



## cameleone (26 Mai 2008)

Oui, il se met d'emblée en mode écran étendu (ce que tu vois sur ta télé, c'est une "extension" de l'écran du Powerbook.
Muni de bonnes lunettes, va dans Préférences système, Moniteurs, et sur la fenêtre qui apparaîtra sur le portable, sélectionne l'onglet Disposition puis coche la case "Recopie vidéo". Désormais, ce que tu verras sur ta télé, ce sera ce que tu as sur l'écran de ton PowerBook.

Edit. Coiffé au poteau...


----------



## Lanto (27 Mai 2008)

Je ne vois pratiquement rien sur l'écran du portable et donc je ne peux pas aller dans préférences système.​


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mai 2008)

Lanto a dit:


> Je ne vois pratiquement rien sur l'écran du portable et donc je ne peux pas aller dans préférences système.​



LAh, c'est bien dommage... 
Et en éclairant l'écran du portable avec une lampe électrique ?


----------



## Lanto (29 Mai 2008)

Je n'ai pu brancher l'écran externe et donc il me restais plus qu'à récupérer mes données ce qui est chose faite.
Pour le portable ben je sais pas si ça vaut le coup de remplacer l'écran sachant qu'il marche très bien.
​


----------

